# زبان های اسکریپتی > JavaScript و Framework های مبتنی بر آن > Google Web Toolkit (GWT)‎ >  GWT و تحریم ها

## behnam-s

دوستان همونطور که می دونید appspot.com در ایران تحریمه ! حالا ما اگه یه اپلیکیشن رو دیپلوی کنیم از ایران که قابل دسترسی نیست که !!!! :ناراحت: 

یعنی یادگیری gwt هیچ فایده ای نداره ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

پ.ن: هرگونه اظهار نظری باعث دلگرمیه  :لبخند:

----------


## mortezaadi

چه ربطی داره دوست من !!

آیه نازل نشده که دیپلوی کنی تو appspot

بذارش رو یه وب سرور با قابلیت پشتیبانی از جاوا و تام کت

تازه gwt جون میده برای برنامه های سازمانی که دیگه یه سرور میخوای و یه تام کت و JDK

----------

